# Lake Tahoe Ski Question



## DAman (Jul 9, 2012)

Besides Marriott's Timber Lodge and Marriott's Grand Residences at the base of Heavenly, are there any ski in ski out timeshares in North or South Lake Tahoe?

I am searching for a unit where I can walk to the slopes/chairlift/gondola.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes - the Marriott is right next to the gondola.


----------



## DAman (Jul 9, 2012)

The Marriott is where I want to be but I am looking for other timeshares in either North or South Tahoe where I can ski in skin out.  I am not sure about the availability of Timber Lodge ski weeks. Right now I can't see anything Jan-March 2013 at MML(Timber Lodge). Other places are available like The Ridge Pointe but I can't tell if they are ski in ski out.

I love the Hyatt High Sierra but it's not ski in ski out.  I only need a studio or one bedroom too.  Also looking at Red Wolf at Squaw.  But the Marriott is where I prefer.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the Marriott is the only really good ski in-out option in South tahoe. Kirkwood has some units, but I've only seen off season units. On the north side squaw is probablly your best bet. Northstar has the Hyatt residences, but those are rare as well. You could try setting up a trade with a Marriott owner. I just got my 2-bed March week booked through an owner two weeks ago.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the Marriott is the only true ski-in/ski-out.  They removed the chair lift at The Ridge.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 9, 2012)

Coincidentaly about the same time they built the Gondola lift to the Marriott site and the failed fractionals across the street


----------



## jancpa (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know what a ski in / ski out timeshare is but the Tahoe Seasons is about 100 yards from the ski lifts at the base of the Heavenly Valley Ski Resort.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 9, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - the Marriott is right next to the gondola.


Stardust is right across the street...


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 9, 2012)

*No Ski In/Ski Out at South Tahoe*

In reality there are no ski in/ski out resorts at South Tahoe.  The Marriotts are right next to the gondola and you can take it up and down but you won't be "sking in" except in the most high snow seasons and if you are a high level skier.

If being able to take a lift in and out meets ski in and ski out then the Ridge is also a possibility.  They just installed a new "lift" that takes you from the Ridge to the Stagecoach lift at Heavenly.  Bad news is going home it's a ton of stairs (although so is the gondola).

Also, the Tahoe Seasons is right across the street from the California Lodge of Heavenly.

If you are willing to drive a few blocks there are a ton of timeshares.


----------



## DAman (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the information.

Which Ridge resort is closest to the new "lift"?

I am really looking for convenience not an actual ski in/ski out.  Gondola or lift is fine.  All I want to do is ski.  I don't want to drive at all if I can help it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 9, 2012)

By not driving you are eimnating 4 - 5 other ski areas


----------



## DAman (Jul 9, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> By not driving you are eimnating 4 - 5 other ski areas



I know. I am not worried about that. I want to eliminate the hassle of winter driving while in Tahoe. Plus this way if I get out on the slopes and the conditions are not good I just ski in.  If the conditions change I can easily go back out.


----------



## Cshepler (Jul 31, 2012)

*Ridge Tahoe Skier Express*

It's the Ridge Tahoe.  We have a great ski week there in the Naegle building, which is a very short walk to the skier express.  Here is a video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BNk0it7Ltk&feature=youtu.be

If you are interested in trading, let us know.

[Deleted - sorry - no advertising in the discussion forums - DeniseM Moderator]



DAman said:


> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Which Ridge resort is closest to the new "lift"?
> 
> I am really looking for convenience not an actual ski in/ski out.  Gondola or lift is fine.  All I want to do is ski.  I don't want to drive at all if I can help it.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2012)

DAman said:


> I know. I am not worried about that. I want to eliminate the hassle of winter driving while in Tahoe. Plus this way if I get out on the slopes and the conditions are not good I just ski in.  If the conditions change I can easily go back out.



With no car, how will you get to Tahoe?  The Reno airport is 50 miles or so away.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Olympic Valley Inn at Squaw is theoretically walkable (600 yards), but has an excellent shuttle --  every 15 minutes all day.  But read the reviews before you sign up; it is old, small, and without the amenities of a Marriott.  I stayed there last year and will stay there again, but it is for die-hard skiers only (at least in the winter).

Northstar has the new Hyatt at mid-mountain which appears luxurious, expensive, and probably impossible to get by exchange.


----------



## DAman (Jul 31, 2012)

vacationtime1 said:


> The Olympic Valley Inn at Squaw is theoretically walkable (600 yards), but has an excellent shuttle --  every 15 minutes all day.  But read the reviews before you sign up; it is old, small, and without the amenities of a Marriott.  I stayed there last year and will stay there again, but it is for die-hard skiers only (at least in the winter).
> 
> Northstar has the new Hyatt at mid-mountain which appears luxurious, expensive, and probably impossible to get by exchange.



I am at ovi now.  Rooms are small but property is nice. Toured Red Wolf yesterday. When I ski Squaw I will stay there or here.  Manager at Red Wolf said nice things about Stardust at So. Shore.

Denise-I will drive to tahoe but hate to drive around when I get in. I like to stay exactly where I want to be when I travel. I learned that when I used to travel in Europe. 

Has anyone ever seen Hyatt north star available?  I did a Hyatt search for a year for four midweek nights and came up with nothing.


----------

